# SSOTM - March 2014 - Voting!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*SSOTM March 20141*​
*Pick a Winner*

Chepo69: La Pistola87.77%Can-Opener: Time Traveler2928.16%FishDoug: Golden Child65.83%FishDoug: Something Special43.88%MGC: Art Deco Loris43.88%Filipino Saltik: Next Logical Step54.85%e-shot: Jak and Paper Micarta54.85%Can-Opener: Box Elder Turtle87.77%PorkChopSling: One for a Friend32.91%Bill Hays: Proto Hammer1514.56%Antraxx: Ergo Shark1615.53%


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Only eleven nominations this month? Ok, makes my job easier :wave:

Quality over quantity, that's the motto this month!

Pick a winner from among these fine slingshots:

Chepo69: La Pistola​





​Can-Opener: Time Traveler​





​FishDoug: Golden Child​





​FishDoug: Something Special​





​MGC: Art Deco Loris​





​Filipino Saltik: Next Logical Step​





​e-shot: Jak and Paper Mircata​





​Can-Opener: Box Elder Turtle​





​PorkChopSling: One for a Friend​





​Bill Hays: Proto Hammer​





​Antraxx: Ergo Shark​





​​​


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

These Are All Amazing Slingshots, May The Best Man Win!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

This ain't right! How am I supposed to pick one? They are all amazing!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, some incredible choices. Great job everyone.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

truly a hard choice, yet I voted without hesitation for time traveler. Golden child and ergo shark would be my next runners.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats so hard to choose on

cheers


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I can't make a choice based on looks this month, have to vote on features/perceived ergonomics. Time Traveler, by a hair over the Proto Hammer and La Pistola. Awesome workmanship on all the candidates.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

I have to vote for Anthraxx! It is a unique design and a fine example of creativity with such an ordinary material. It`s art. Very well done - in my opinion!

Btw, all the others are truly great slingers, too!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Woho! It's so cool just to be on the voting list  Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

It was a hard decision, but made my vote. In fact, this was the first time I have voted!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well I cast my vote... it's hard to vote against such a regal piece as Can Opener's... so I didn't!


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Voted the time traveler by CO, a fine piece.


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Choices,Choices,Choices ... OK ,all done. Voted for the one with a pistol grip? Lol
Great job to all the artisans !!!


----------

